# LED Spotlight Kits



## Hooked_on_Scares (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey all, and welcome!

First, a mini, tentative update. Additional testing and calculations tell me I oughtta tighten up the use suggestions. Namely, I'm going to recommend these only be used with regulated 5V supplies. These should be pretty easy to come by, if you don't have one already. Secondly, I'm still staring down a design decision on the resistor values. Using these with a Medusa DMX (or other product using ULN2003 outputs) will be a little different than hooking up directly to a supply. The upshot is, either I strike the balance between the two, and compromise both - or offer different resistor values for each use case. Still haven't decided, but will need to soon, so I can order the resistors.

So... here's the list I've got. Please feel free to comment to this blog, if you need to change your order. I'm going to draw the line at this list (unless someone bows out), because I'm keeping at least one for myself 


Boomalator 
2 RGB tentative 07-31-2011 10:54 PM

rebelxwing
2 RGB tentative 08-02-2011, 03:11 PM

buckaneerdude 
3 unspecified 08-02-2011, 08:36 PM 

Hobie14T
4 RGB, 2WHT 07-30-2011, 03:22 PM 

kryptkeeper
2 RGB, 1WHT 08-02-2011, 10:56 AM

lorod
4 RGB 08-02-2011, 05:29 PM
3 08-02-2011, 05:17 PM


lorod, please give me final quantity - you lookin' for 3 or 4?

Thanks all!
- Hook


----------



## Hobie14T (Mar 14, 2009)

Feel like I am being greedy on my request for six lights total. I really would like to have the six lights. but I would also like someone else to experience the products that you make. If someone is waiting for a kit I would be willing to share a RGB and one white. If there is not anyone on the waiting list then lucky me. 

What are you building next? Power supplies?


----------



## Hooked_on_Scares (Apr 16, 2009)

I appreciate the compassion for your fellow haunters. No one else is in line right now. Also, if people start bumping the thread, looking for more of 'em, I mayyy be able to get some more PCBs going before Halloween. Let's wait to see where things are, by the time the PCBs get here.

No power supplies. In the immediate, the power supply thread was to find out what voltage to gear these LEDs to, 5V or 6V. But it's good info, in general, for me to know for any (hypothetical) future products. And I think it had value on its own, as a thread, since people could see what else people were using.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll want all 3 RGB.


----------



## Boomalator (May 23, 2010)

The "tentative" part of mine is just waiting on final price (including shipping). Was that set and I missed it? Thanks.


----------



## Boomalator (May 23, 2010)

BTW, mine will go into some sort of controller, be it a Medusa or another PWM controller (possibly an LoR). It would be good to be able to test with some direct connection, but production would be with a controller.


----------



## Hooked_on_Scares (Apr 16, 2009)

PCBs came in yesterday. Hoping to get resistors today, and finish up testing this weekend.

- Hook


----------



## Hooked_on_Scares (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay, guys, I'm ready to start shipping these out. I will PM each of you with a link back here, and PayPal details. Please don't order any more than you've already specified, since I don't have any more than these, at this time. Send $15 for each spot, and also specify which of the following will apply for each spot:
Either...
a) You will use it on a Medusa DMX board
b) You will power it with just a DC power supply (alone), or a LoR board.

I know this seems like I'm being anal about this, but there are real, and significant, electrical reasons for my calling this out. The LED outputs on the Medusa board will drop the voltage by ~0.8-1V, whereas a separate supply or LoR board (which uses FETs instead of BJT transistors) will not. Normally, this is no big deal. But because I'm trying to minimize the heat in the spotlights, and using small resistor values, and a low voltage supply (+5V regulated, only), in this case, even this small difference translates to big changes in current. For this reason, I'm shipping different resistors, depending on how you plan to use it.

The upshot of this, is if you get one built for the 'b' option above, but you later hook it to a Medusa board, it won't be as bright, and the relative brightnesses will be off. If you pick up option 'a', but hook it directly to a power supply, it will have much more current than I'd recommend for long term use. It's okay to test these directly with the power supply - but don't leave 'em connected.

I think you're going to enjoy these. They're incredibly bright, and fun to animate with.

- Hook


----------



## lorod (Apr 19, 2010)

Hook, just got your PM. I was looking for 3 RGB so you are right on with my quantity. Look for a Paypal payment sometime today. Thanks for your great designs.


----------



## Hooked_on_Scares (Apr 16, 2009)

There's been some confusion (and some escaped blue smoke) over the correct voltage to use.

All 4 varieties I shipped (RGB -or- white, for both Medusa -or- direct power supply use) are designed for *+5V regulated supplies only.*

- Hook


----------

